# water chemistry within the planted aquaria



## chris1004 (25 Apr 2009)

Hi all,

Came accross this whilst trawling the net for info thought that some of you may find it interesting if you haven't already seen it.

http://www.seachem.com/Library/Articles ... uarium.pdf

Regards, Chris.


----------



## JamesC (25 Apr 2009)

Great find. Hadn't seen it before.

Thanks for posting.
James


----------



## aaronnorth (25 Apr 2009)

good find, well written too


----------



## chris1004 (25 Apr 2009)

My heads still spinning trying to take that lot in   

But I will persevere until I think I fully understand it, if I'm at all capable (which trust me isn't a given, LOL).


----------

